# Junior QS Jobs



## Userrname (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to NZ in the following months, probably Wellington. 
I was wondering what the climate was like in terms of Quantity Surveying jobs for a recent graduate, I have little experience as a QS but 7 years in construction (was previously a bricklayer/stonemason). 
I realise the majority of construction jobs are in Auckland and Christchurch at the moment but would appreciate any general information with regards to QSing in NZ. 

Would be grateful for any feedback, thanks!!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Userrname said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to NZ in the following months, probably Wellington.
> I was wondering what the climate was like in terms of Quantity Surveying jobs for a recent graduate, I have little experience as a QS but 7 years in construction (was previously a bricklayer/stonemason).
> ...


I cannot speak for Auckland, but I can confirm that there is a tremendous paucity of QS's here in Chch, because of the low supply and high demand, they are getting paid *huge* amounts of money. Not sure what your long term plans are, but if nothing evolves with Auckland, you might consider getting your foot in the door in Chch, then branching into the N Island after a year or so ... you should have a fat amount of cash from your time in Chch (the joke here right now is that the only people making money in the rebuild are the lawyers and specialists [qs's being one of the tops]). The other advantage is that you would have kiwi "local" knowledge gained from the most important construction boon in modern NZ history (the Chch rebuild); can't help but think that would look good on a CV.  Best of luck and sorry I don't have more info on Auckland!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Userrname said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to NZ in the following months, probably Wellington.
> I was wondering what the climate was like in terms of Quantity Surveying jobs for a recent graduate, I have little experience as a QS but 7 years in construction (was previously a bricklayer/stonemason).
> ...


A friend of mine here in Wellington has recently quit his job as a QS. He leaves in a month after service his notice period and he's heading back to the UK.
They just didn't really settle as a family and he hated his job here. He found the transition very difficult and didn't really get on with management/colleagues that well reading between the lines.
There are QS jobs in Wellington with the biggest companies being Fletchers and Naylor Love I think. Unsure how easy it is to get a job as a newbie QS ?

Mark D has recently been offered a QS job in Christchurch which I think he's accepting (just sorting his visa out I believe) so may chip in with some options for you.

Cheers.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Currently struggling with red tape on the visa situation had to get an immigration advisor involved today, not had such a great day. 

Anyway, yes Fletcher's are not just big here. Look on there website Fletcher's EQR they are in desperate need for qualified QS and contract supervisors. They are looking for folk with at least 5 years experience, but a great understanding of the building industry also helps. I have 3 year working for myself and 9 as a painter working with different building firms that gave me a wide range of tasks in other trades. I also gained certs for other trades, 

Get on the website and apply for the jobs, they offer help with relocation also for migrants. 

Good luck,


----------



## Userrname (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow great replies, very prompt too, really appreciate it!



Kimbella said:


> I cannot speak for Auckland, but I can confirm that there is a tremendous paucity of QS's here in Chch, because of the low supply and high demand, they are getting paid *huge* amounts of money. Not sure what your long term plans are, but if nothing evolves with Auckland, you might consider getting your foot in the door in Chch, then branching into the N Island after a year or so ... you should have a fat amount of cash from your time in Chch (the joke here right now is that the only people making money in the rebuild are the lawyers and specialists [qs's being one of the tops]). The other advantage is that you would have kiwi "local" knowledge gained from the most important construction boon in modern NZ history (the Chch rebuild); can't help but think that would look good on a CV.  Best of luck and sorry I don't have more info on Auckland!


I don't expect to make huge amounts of money as a grad but you're probably right about Christchurch; it could be silly to avoid it considering the amount of work and opportunity there at the moment. Thanks for the reply!




escapedtonz said:


> A friend of mine here in Wellington has recently quit his job as a QS. He leaves in a month after service his notice period and he's heading back to the UK.
> They just didn't really settle as a family and he hated his job here. He found the transition very difficult and didn't really get on with management/colleagues that well reading between the lines.
> There are QS jobs in Wellington with the biggest companies being Fletchers and Naylor Love I think. Unsure how easy it is to get a job as a newbie QS ?
> 
> ...


Had heard of Fletchers and will check out Naylor Love, like the idea of Wellington as a place to live from what I've heard. Nice one!




Mark D said:


> Currently struggling with red tape on the visa situation had to get an immigration advisor involved today, not had such a great day.
> 
> Anyway, yes Fletcher's are not just big here. Look on there website Fletcher's EQR they are in desperate need for qualified QS and contract supervisors. They are looking for folk with at least 5 years experience, but a great understanding of the building industry also helps. I have 3 year working for myself and 9 as a painter working with different building firms that gave me a wide range of tasks in other trades. I also gained certs for other trades,
> 
> ...


Came across a junior position on their website outside Wellington and applied for it. Coming in on a work-holiday visa in the next couple of months so I feel like I won't have much of a chance until I'm available for face to face interviews etc. Congrats with the job and best of luck getting the visa sorted, cheers fella!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

A Skype interview will be good enough mate. They will conduct a phone interview 1st then is successful a face to face ( or Skype) interview which is basically just to tell you what Fletcher's do and what your role would be, then some questions on your personality. 

Should be ok if I can do it so can you, I have been told all my life I am just a painter lol. 


All the best pm me if you can my partner could say she recommended you.


----------



## Userrname (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah well that's good to hear. I had applied already so had left the referral box blank but if I progress with it at all I'll try to amend that. Thanks again.


----------

